# Effexor XR and Male Sexual Dysfunction



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a tough one:

I have a question for any medical specialists or those experienced in using Effexor. I am 26 and on 150mg of generic Effexor XR and its working good but my libido is reduced and my orgasms are weak. Its terrible because everything else is going so well! Effexor acts as a serotonin inhibitor up until 150mg. After that it also inhibits norepinephrine which may act as a counter to sexual problems. Has anyone experienced positive effects with high doses? Don't want to take a high dose if its not worth it. Thanks!


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I've seen other on this forum report that they've had success at 225/mg and up for reversing sexual problems. It doesn't seem to be a universal thing, but it never hurts to try.

If that fails you could always try augment with Wellbutrin.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply rustybob. I've tried the Wellbutrin thing and it had no effect. I appreciate the thought!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, in my case boosting the dose up to 225mg got rid of all the seuxal side effects. Hope this helps.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, The Doors are great. Val Kilmer did a good job portraying Jim in that movie... If you don't mind answering a personal question, how severe was your dysfunction on a scale of 1 to 10 prior to high dosage? (10 being the worst) Thanks and if thats too personal, I understand.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

User5 said:


> Ah, The Doors are great. Val Kilmer did a good job portraying Jim in that movie... If you don't mind answering a personal question, how severe was your dysfunction on a scale of 1 to 10 prior to high dosage? (10 being the worst) Thanks and if thats too personal, I understand.


Well basically at 150mg/day my libido was reduced to almost nothing. Once I boosted the dose up to 225mg/day, after a month or so of being on that dose everything returned to normal. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't emphasize enough how encouraging that is. Thanks Jim.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's good that you've found a med that's helping you. From what I can remember, for me it didn't matter too much on the dosage. I always had that problem with effexor and most of the SSRI drugs. I was usually too embarrassed to mention it to the doctor. On a very high dosage of Effexor, I had constipation. :/

If you decide Effexor isn't right for you, you might want to try a tricyclic antidepressant. I've heard those are less likely to give you sexual dysfunction than SSRI or MAOI drugs, but instead you might have other side effects to deal with!


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

My doc wanted to stay away from tricyclics because their outdated. She doesn't prescribe them to anyone. Redtogo7, your message is discouraging but realistic from what others have said. Sometimes high doses help sometimes it doesn't. If this continues on for the entire summer I'll end up switching to Pristiq since I heard theirs less libido related side effects. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

Ive been having this same problem too. Ive been on 75mg of Effexor for just over 3 months now. The first 2 months and a half were fine, mostly side effect free, but the last couple of weeks have been pretty rough sexually. Are there any major risks of raising my dose, because i find that Effexor is working for me, but i really want to get rid of these sexual side effects. Also, would 150mg be enough, or would i have to go higher than that?


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've done a lot of research since my first post...The common understanding is that 150MG starts to negate sexual side effects but usually isn't enough. I am now on 225MG and the side effects are starting to get better. Libido, sensation and orgasms are stronger but I still can't orgasm during sex only with self stimulation. Though I've always lasted very long so this might be compounded with it. It will take time for the higher does to help you and the results are not guaranteed. Its worth a try for sure though!


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Well basically at 150mg/day my libido was reduced to almost nothing. Once I boosted the dose up to 225mg/day, after a month or so of being on that dose everything returned to normal. Hope that answers your question.


Back to 100% normal? I trust you but given my experience with meds personally, I'm hard to convince on this one :teeth


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Inshallah said:


> Back to 100% normal? I trust you but given my experience with meds personally, I'm hard to convince on this one :teeth


Ah effexor, that was awhile ago now but I don't remember there being any sexual side effects and my dose was 225mg for most of the time I was on it so I would say atleast 80-90% normal. 
Have you tried that new Viibryd stuff? It claims to have no sexual side effects but not sure if that's just marketing claims or real.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yep, in my case boosting the dose up to 225mg got rid of all the seuxal side effects. Hope this helps.


Same here.

I was just thinking the other day actually, on 225+ Effexor increased my libido more than normal.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Increased libido wow! How about the anorgasmia/genital paresthesia?

Do you guys think it would be even better on 300mg?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Well basically at 150mg/day my libido was reduced to almost nothing. Once I boosted the dose up to 225mg/day, after a month or so of being on that dose everything returned to normal. Hope that answers your question.


that's really interesting


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It is, the first time sexual side effects actually get better with higher doses. Who knows what else we'll discover in the future. There is hope swim!


----------



## Ettan (May 30, 2011)

Yes, this sounds interesting for sure. I only reached 75mg the last time I tried it, and gave up after just 2 weeks due to very weak orgasms, if I could reach 'em, and low sensitivity. The question is if one dares giving 225mg a shot, and then, if it's not working, having bad withdrawal symptoms when quitting :evil


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

They were terrible at 75 mg, probably can't get any worse. Who's up to try? 

I vote Ettan


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, my sex life with my husband has dipped from twice a day to twice a month (if I'm lucky) on this med. The upside? At least he's sane.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> Well, my sex life with my husband has dipped from twice a day to twice a month (if I'm lucky) on this med. The upside? At least he's sane.


Which dose Revenwyn?


----------



## Ettan (May 30, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> They were terrible at 75 mg, probably can't get any worse. Who's up to try?
> 
> I vote Ettan


I'm currently testing Wellbutrin XL for my depression/gad/sad. But if it fails, I will ask for Venlafaxine XR again.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

at some point of dosage effexor increase dopamine so thats why it may increase sex drive


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> Which dose Revenwyn?


75 mg twice daily


----------

